# Older Honda eu6500 with gx360



## depayton (Mar 17, 2014)

Ive been trying to find out if the gx360 on this generator has a sae609b pto shaft. Does anyone have a clue? i need a replacement generator head and northstar offers one but not sure about the pto. thanks.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

depayton said:


> Ive been trying to find out if the gx360 on this generator has a sae609b pto shaft. Does anyone have a clue? i need a replacement generator head and northstar offers one but not sure about the pto. thanks.


Maybe your Honda is an *ES*6500 (not EU)? The ES6500 was built with the GX360 2 cylinder liquid cooled engine:


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

If you go to the Honda site they list several different GX engines and shaft configurations depending on displacement, but I did not see a listing for the GX 360 they have a 340 and 390. Here is the link, hope you find it helpful Honda Engines - GX Commercial Series Engines.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

wml52 said:


> If you go to the Honda site they list several different GX engines and shaft configurations depending on displacement, but I did not see a listing for the GX 360


The GX360 engine used in Honda ES6500 generator was discontinued years ago, so it's not on the Honda Engine website.


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting here information… I have searched from this site.. It is amazing..


----------

